# Hello



## s13fx (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey guys I have just purchased a 1990 240SX, I paid 4600 for it, Im wondering if maybe I over paid but the car looks really nice, and the guy said it runs great. I plan on getting a SR20DET as soon as I get back from Iraq heh. Well just writing to say hello to the community, and am glad I finally got to get the car Iv alwayes wanted. Car Pictures


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

thats a high price for a 15 year old car..but it looks like the old owner kept in great condition...i say thats the perfect price though


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Holy crap, that is one nice looking car. That paint is beautiful... That makes me want to respray my baby. Too bad I spend all my money on engine stuff... Next on my list is LSD, then comes body. That 180SX Type X wing looks cool too. I think that car is worth $4600, but it'd be nice as a dual cam...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

its nice, and id say in that condition worth 4600, but its been lowered? thats what he says...mine sits lower than that..and mines stock


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> its nice, and id say in that condition worth 4600, but its been lowered? thats what he says...mine sits lower than that..and mines stock


No kidding, I have Dropzone springs on stock rims, and all 4 wheels on mine are tucked.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i guess since it says drift, its running really stiff springs.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hmmm, usually drift suspension setups have really low drops to increase camber angle.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Really nice lookin car. I think it was worth the money you paid for it. I must say that I believe that it is lowered. Don't forget that it has 18" rims on it, so it holding that ride height with that big of rims on it...my guess is lowered. Nice though man, welcome to the forums, hope we can help w/ any questions you have.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

240luvr said:


> Really nice lookin car. I think it was worth the money you paid for it. I must say that I believe that it is lowered. Don't forget that it has 18" rims on it, so it holding that ride height with that big of rims on it...my guess is lowered. Nice though man, welcome to the forums, hope we can help w/ any questions you have.


but look at the gap...thats my concern.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Good call KaRdoN... I recall my previous statement... and call for no lowering... unless they're coilovers set at a really high setting... which wouldn't make any sense, and even coilovers would probably give more of a drop than that at their highest setting...whatever I think I just confused myself...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

it says they're drop zone drift springs... and thats not lowered, and do the wheels look like they're 18s?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Nice Car, I dunno about $4600, but its a popular car and this is a really nice, well-kept car.

Then again I paid a grand for my 90 SE, the paint is worn, the interior is excellent, the mechanical is good (AC compressor is busted). But the car is bone stock. Someone that weekend offered to pay me $3000 for the car, as is, so maybe $4600 is totally out of the question.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

bII said:


> Nice Car, I dunno about $4600, but its a popular car and this is a really nice, well-kept car.
> 
> Then again I paid a grand for my 90 SE, the paint is worn, the interior is excellent, the mechanical is good (AC compressor is busted). But the car is bone stock. Someone that weekend offered to pay me $3000 for the car, as is, so maybe $4600 is totally out of the question.


Shit son, my 240SX was $1900 when I thought it was in perfect shape and had only 90k. I think I'd pay $4600 for that red 240. You could definitely do worse for $4600. And that car looked really clean on the outside. Real solid paint job.


----------



## s13fx (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey yah thx a lot guys, I plan on doing a SR20DET swap as soon as I get back from Iraq in june. Does anyone know where I can find a nice write up for it. Im gonna try the search but wondeirng if anyone knows of a good one. Thx a lot.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

They're everywhere... all of them cover different topics on the engine swap itself, so there really isn't one that's better than the other, just search and read up...


----------



## s13fx (Mar 30, 2005)

Yah I found a lot of Info on the SR20DET swap heh. But as I was reserching I realized something IM only looking for about 300, 310rwhp. So I was wondering if I would jsut be better of getting the CA18DET, getting an FMIC, and a T28 Turbo for it. Would I be able to push that to 300-310rwhp? I used to own a 86 200sx with the CA18ET heh and I loved that lil car to death and was very happy with the motor. So with the 1500 I save on the motor it self, I was wondering what would it require to make the CA18DET push 300-310 rwhp. And does that one bold up right to the tranny? Aight thx


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

s13fx said:


> Yah I found a lot of Info on the SR20DET swap heh. But as I was reserching I realized something IM only looking for about 300, 310rwhp. So I was wondering if I would jsut be better of getting the CA18DET, getting an FMIC, and a T28 Turbo for it. Would I be able to push that to 300-310rwhp? I used to own a 86 200sx with the CA18ET heh and I loved that lil car to death and was very happy with the motor. So with the 1500 I save on the motor it self, I was wondering what would it require to make the CA18DET push 300-310 rwhp. And does that one bold up right to the tranny? Aight thx


I've heard of people having massive head gasket problems when they try to push CA18DET's over 300hp. Just an FMIC and T28 will only put you around 200hp. You would need fuel pump, injectors, and management to fight fuel cut to get you anywhere near 300bhp. Also, the stock flywheel can't handle that much power. SR20 parts are cheaper and easier to find, and the CA18DET swap isn't much cheaper than SR20. CA18DET motorsets are deceptively cheap, but wiring harnesses are almost impossible to find.


----------

